# مطلوب موظف و يقبل ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة



## إعـــلاناتنا (29 يونيو 2012)

مطلوب موظف و يقبل ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة 



مطلوب, موظف, ذوي, الاحتياجات, الخاصة, ​ 
الوظيفه :
مطلوب مسؤول علاقات عامه سعودي
شركه طموحه وتتطور بسرعه ولله الحمد 
الشروط
العمر :اقل من 30سنه
ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه
اجادة استخدام الانترنت والتسويق الالكتروني
لاباقة الحديث
لايشترط العمل في الموقع
يمكن العمل من المنزل
شهادة الثانويه العامه
الالراتب : 3500 رس
شامل البدلات
عمولات مغريه
رجاء التواصل مع الايميل:
[email protected]​


----------

